# Echinodorus "small bear" flower/baby plant



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

What should I do with this, I have never kept Swords before?

























The Mother


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have read that you can wait for the baby plant to grow to a decent size and cut to replant. As for the flower, it's hard to produce seeds for planting. It'll eventually die and you can just snip the flowering stem.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Make sure it has roots before you cut from the stem to replant it.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Leave it alone and let it spit out more "baby" plants on the same runner. One of my swords recently had 4 new plants growing on the same runner! They all had a nice little root system, so I finally clipped them and replanted.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats the general consensus but I just dont have any room for the ne ones. Time for a sale.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

bsmith said:


> Thats the general consensus but I just dont have any room for the ne ones. Time for a sale.


I'd milk the stem before selling, you can always float your plants for space.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I might have to do that. I have them for sale in this and 2 other forums and no one see,s to wamnt them. Maybe ill see if it will grow well in a low tech setup.



StrungOut said:


> I'd milk the stem before selling, you can always float your plants for space.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Not to bust your chops since you're free to charge as you'd like, but the price you're charging for a tiny runner plant might be a bit too high for most folks considering it's a pretty common sword.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Where have you seen it available at before?



Franzi said:


> Not to bust your chops since you're free to charge as you'd like, but the price you're charging for a tiny runner plant might be a bit too high for most folks considering it's a pretty common sword.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

yep, its not too hard to come by - mainly because several sword people have it already and plantlets are plentiful. Its been around a while too, not a newer variety.

careful this does not become a sales thread. Wrong forum.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

No problem Adam. The person I got it from made it sound like it was a rare plant, recently received from the east. Since im not really a sword person I had no reason not to believe him. Ill adjust it. Thanks.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I never use any words and terms to make your think these were rare. Small Bear is not "rare plants" it came out long time ago but it is hard to get your hands on as alot of people here have something else that looks like but not the small bear and I had never seen small bears in the LFS.

I was selling the mother plants which was bigger than the one you have in the pic but I normally trim out the first 8 to 10 leafs or more for shipping.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Saying that it was recently imported from Asia woul in most peoples mind carry connotations that it was hard to get. You deinantly didn't say it was common.


----------

